# importing my Harley into Spain Info'



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

I have been here (Spain) nearly six months now and just had my engineer inspection on my Harley and the ITV (MOT) done. I have read some horror stories about the ITV bit.
On My Harley I have fitted a pair of spot lamps, highway pegs and all LED turn signals, tail light and put LED replacements in my spot lights and all got through the ITV apart from the spots which should be able to be switched on and off independently, so it failed on this. I took the bike away and fitted a switch, took it back and it passed. Oh I must add I changed the mufflers to a standard pair that came off my Sportster and they were quieter but only just passed, they were on the limit, so when I go back in two years to get another ITV done I'll put some baffles in the mufflers I have fitted normally, then it should be ok.
All I have to do now is pay the import tax on it, which shouldn't be much as my Harley is a 1995 issue, then buy the plate and then road tax it in may.
I have not done this on my own, I have the help (with payment) of a local Spanish lass who is very good and not a rip off. I made loads of enquiries before I came to Spain about the cost incurred and this lady is on par with anyone else for cost.
So I can now ride my Harley on the UK plates until it gets changed over. The only other thing to do when that happens is get Spanish insurance and that's another story.
If anyone is doing this kind of thing in the future and you need info' send me a PM.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

In my experience, you were extremely lucky to get away with any modifications; Normally they insist that the vehicle is to the original specification. You obviously had UK tyres on it, they normally fail on American made tyres. 

Davexf


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks.

I plan to bring my bike with me, but hope I don't need your help !!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone needs help, contact me.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm bringing my bike until we become resident, then I figured it would be easier to sell it in the UK as its got a full race exhaust system. Its not as loud as some Harley's, but it doesn't have the required 'E' marking. I may try and put it through the ITV first, you never know, the examiner may also be a bike enthusiast.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola
Yes it all depends on "the man/woman" you get on the day - they are human and make just as many mistakes 

Davexf


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

zx10r-Al said:


> I'm bringing my bike until we become resident, then I figured it would be easier to sell it in the UK as its got a full race exhaust system. Its not as loud as some Harley's, but it doesn't have the required 'E' marking. I may try and put it through the ITV first, you never know, the examiner may also be a bike enthusiast.


Make no misstake they will not pass it even if your bile promises him a favour, if you get my drift. It's 130 odd € for the test si it's not cheap for a first one. Buy some baffles for the exhaust if you can then it would be ok. If you keep your bike in Spain, when you sell it you will get more for it. I put a pair of Sportster mufflers on for thew test and it was on the limit so I'm going to fit baffles in next time.
If you want more info' don't hesitate to ask.:rockon:


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> Buy some baffles for the exhaust if you can then it would be ok.
> If you want more info' don't hesitate to ask.:rockon:


Its not that simple with a full race exhaust, as each section is held against the next one with springs. The exhaust passes a UK MOT despite not having an BS or E marks. Noise isn't an issue, its quiet enough to be allowed on any race track (less than 98dB), and the emissions are perfect as it has been setup on a dyno to suit the exhaust and other mods, but as its a race system, it doesn't have any catalytic converters (I did fit bosses to the headers so the original O2 sensors could be fitted and used). They're not compulsory for the MoT over here on that age of bike despite being on the bike when new, but that may not be the case in Spain. There isn't any type approval for the exhaust as it clearly states on the box that it is for closed circuit use only and was made in the USA. I have the parts to make the bike standard again, would take a few hours to do, but as I don't want it to be standard, i'd spend the next day putting the bits back on once it was on Spanish plates.

I think its worth the €130 just to be curious as to what they say needs changing, if it passes or needs very little changing, great. If not, I'll just bring it back to the UK and sell it, then buy a Spanish one.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

They don't inspect the exhaust visually the ones I put on did have E markings on them but no one looked at them they only checked to db, my bike is a 1995 so no imision check either.
You will need an engineers report before you do anything then the ITV is next and you have to take the engineers report with you, as for extras it seems to me that if the bike is safe you use on a public road it should be ok, they check that everything works then they measure the handle bars in width and height and they take a photo of it then the details are noted as as it is, and it seems this is how it should look the next time it has it's ITV (sfter 2 years). Mine has extras such as highway pegs and spot lights and they are not standard from the factory, I have LED lights on indicators, tail light and spots, I did buy E marked lenses for the inicators and I replaced the Headlight before I cam to Spain and LED tail light. They checked the beam on the headlight but not check the spots or the lenses on the tail light or indictors, my tail light had no markings on but it was the right colour and it had the clear bit for the rear number plate. And they are keen on rear reflector too. The engineer will advise you. If your exhaust is quiet then that should be ok. 
It's quite a job changing vehicles over to Spanish, if you can spek any Spanish you will be able to do it with a fair bit of running around bit if you can't then I would (like I did) get someone to do it for you it's dead easy that way but obviously it will cost more. I got a local lady who does this kind of thing and it won't brake the bank and it saves a lot of hassle too.


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> They don't inspect the exhaust visually the ones I put on did have E markings on them but no one looked at them they only checked to db, my bike is a 1995 so no imision check either.
> You will need an engineers report before you do anything then the ITV is next and you have to take [snip] it saves a lot of hassle too.


Thats good to know, and its cheered me up. The silencers are carbon fibre, so difficult to put any mark on them. I did think about buying some 'E' marked stickers from Ebay to put on them. Other than the exhaust and quickshifter (which is standard on so many sports bikes now), every other modification is hidden away under the bodywork. To look at, it appears standard other than the silencers and quickshifter, so i'll put a rear reflector on (the lights are on all the time with the ignition) and see how it goes. The headlights project a flat beam to satisfy every country the bike is sold in.


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Sounds like your good to go then. Good luck, let me know how you go on.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

You could avoid the import tax if you can prove you bought it in the UK, were resident in the UK when you bought it and are matriculating within 60 days or registering on the padron.

Doing this saved me almost 700 €


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> You could avoid the import tax if you can prove you bought it in the UK, were resident in the UK when you bought it and are matriculating within 60 days or registering on the padron.
> 
> Doing this saved me almost 700 €


Hola
One further point, you must have owned it for I think six months before importing it. 
Davexf


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

700€ import tax on a bike?


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

It costs around 200€ for the cert' from the British consul so I would be out of pocket for my bike or I might have jus about broke even so it wasn't worth messing about applying for it, if the vehicle is worth a lot more then this is the way to go. Apparently Spain should not be charging import tax fro other Europen countries but this is still in debate at the top, if it's found by the European bofs that Spain was breaking the rules or whatever then all the people that have paid import tax should be able to get it back??


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

t.w.h said:


> 700€ import tax on a bike?


Hola

Oh yes - easily possible with a new (ish) Harley - I think 16% import duty is the max payable depending upon emissions (from often faulty memory). 

So take a new Harley at say £15,000 and 16% is 2,400€? 

Davexf


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I was talking about my car. But yes it goes on emissions as well as value.


----------

